# How to Tighten a V cube



## JLarsen (Jul 7, 2009)

Just thought I'd share this little trick with people.

Basically all you do for a 5x5 is take a small old type a washer (the inner one that goes inside the center cap), and cut it in half. You slide both halves under the head of 2 opposite rivets only. You can't feel a difference in side tension. Take out all the center pieces on a side to drop the center cap so you can get them under there. 

For 7x7 it's a little harder... 

Take the larger of the two washers in the old type a set, and you have to dremil it down to make it the right size to fit in the cap, and then the center caps want to come off which is sort of a pain...

It's a pretty simple mod give it a try if you have some spare old type a washer sets. I got 5 sets from cubeforyou.

I've done this to my 5x5 and 7x7. I'm pleased. 

Edit: I'd only recomend this for the 5x5 it didn't apply even tension on a 7x7. I could mess around with the washers and try applying them on all sides but eh...


----------



## Zaxef (Jul 12, 2009)

Interesting.. my 5x5 is getting pretty loose.. hmm


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 12, 2009)

In the end I'd still prefer a new core...but this is oh so much cheaper and easier to obtain.


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 19, 2009)

does this make it looser or tighter?


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 19, 2009)

tanner forrest said:


> does this make it looser or tighter?



Tighter. When you put a washer between the screw head and the center cap it is effectively the same thing as tightening the screw because more force is exerted on the center cap, and onto the pieces.


----------



## 4Chan (Jul 19, 2009)

My cube feels weird. D:

I tried taking out the washer, and wasnt able to.
It does work though.


----------



## tanner forrest (Jul 19, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> tanner forrest said:
> 
> 
> > does this make it looser or tighter?
> ...


OK THANKS!!!


----------



## Alexwildchild (Jul 23, 2009)

Eh.. I'm not an English speaker...can someone tell me what a washer is?


----------



## jcuber (Jul 23, 2009)

A round, flat piece of metal with a hole in the middle. Usually used in DIY's around here. If you have one just from that description you should be able to figure it out.


----------



## Alexwildchild (Jul 23, 2009)

jcuber said:


> A round, flat piece of metal with a hole in the middle. Usually used in DIY's around here. If you have one just from that description you should be able to figure it out.



Get it. Thanks!!


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 24, 2009)

I'd like to hear someone elses opinion on the mod. If you try it please post back what you think about it.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

What about a V-Cube 6?


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 24, 2009)

I haven't tried the 6 because mine didn't need it. However it didn't work on a 7. I'd say try it out.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the trick, and I would, but sadly I don't have V-Cubes.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 24, 2009)

Oh lol. They're all worth it except for 6x6.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea, I think I like odd cubes better than even.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 24, 2009)

The 6x6 is definately worth it, I don't know why you wouldn't think so.

The 6x6 is the V-Cubes claim to fame.
A large even numbered cube that works very well.
And with one mod on it it becomes even better.

I don't know why you think it isn't worth it, other then the fact that you can't/won't do the mod on the cube, and expect every single cube you get to be perfect for speed solving. This is just a guess, if you have a good reason for saying it "isn't worth it" I would be very interested to hear.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jul 24, 2009)

...was that directed to me or PandaMan?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 24, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> ...was that directed to me or PandaMan?



Panda, saying that the 6x6 'isn't worth it' while it is solely opinion, I want to know his reasoning for it.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > ...was that directed to me or PandaMan?
> ...



Because after many many hours of modding it still doesn't come near the quality of my 7x7. It is by far my worst cube, yet it cost me a ton of freaking money. even after modding I could be 30 seconds faster if I had a better 6x6 easily. That's why. 

Edit: Yes. I did the mod, and even did some mods of mine own in addition. They improved it even more, I'm still not really impressed.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Just because the cube isn't perfect for speed solving does not mean it 'isn't worth it'


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...


That's purely opinion. I speedsolve. I'm more picky than you anyway, I solve wayyyyyyyy more. You can't deny that.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



I can deny that.

You have no proof either way that you solve more or less then me. It is something that cannot be proven, and that I have no interest in attempting to prove.

I was merely stating that a cube can be worth buying, even if it isn't great for speed solving. I was not attacking you in anyway.


----------



## xXdaveXsuperstarXx (Jul 25, 2009)

So your saying that I cut this in half? And stick in in the cube?


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2009)

xXdaveXsuperstarXx said:


> So your saying that I cut this in half? And stick in in the cube?



Hahahaha, nice one =p


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



Ha. The thing is you're arguing opinion. That, is stupid. That's the only reason I responded the way I did.

Edit: 3,396 documented 3x3 solves http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=282gigm&s=5:D


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2009)

Sn3kyPandaMan said:


> MonkeyDude1313 said:
> 
> 
> > Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> ...



I'm not arguing anything!

I am merely saying that I believe it is possible for something to be worth it, even if it isn't for speed cubing.

All I did was ask your opinion, and you assumed I was attacking you.


----------



## JLarsen (Jul 25, 2009)

MonkeyDude1313 said:


> Sn3kyPandaMan said:
> 
> 
> > MonkeyDude1313 said:
> ...



Attack. No. Argue. Yes. You argued. Now if you want to argue that you weren't arguing, and then deny that you were arguing about arguing, I would be very amused.


----------



## ChrisBird (Jul 25, 2009)

Whatever, we are off topic anyway.

Only point I was trying to make is that cubes can be 'worth it' even if they can't be easily speed solved.

Thats the last I am saying.


----------

